# Looking for someone to print shirts



## sandman64 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hey, 
returning member (just signed up again). I used to print shirts years ago but have since sold all my equipment and moved on to a new busines venture. One thing I miss about not having equipment is being able to easily print one-ofs of my own ideas for personal use. Does anybody know a site/company that prints on Gildan Softstyle shirts specifically? I want a few single shirts made (maybe DTG would be required for this?). I would be ordering 1 shirt basically whenver I get an idea. It's just for myself. Or if anyone wants to provide their services, what would you charge? Sorry if this isn't posted in the correct place.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You could do this via any of the POD printer/fulfillment services. So like Printful and Printify. G64000 is an option with all of these places.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

